# Eudora goes Open Source....



## Clark Kent (Oct 11, 2006)

*Eudora goes Open Source....
By Silent Bob - Wed, 11 Oct 2006 21:33:46 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

From their webpage:






*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+2] Eudora® email moves to open source development and delivers final commercial version -- Eudora 7.1 for Windows and 6.2.4 for Mac OSX. [/SIZE][/FONT]*








                               [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]The open source version of Eudora® is targeted to be released during the first half of calendar year 2007 and will be free of charge. Once the open source version of Eudora is released, QUALCOMM will cease to sell Eudora commercially. Until then, the current commercial versions are available for the reduced price of $19.95 with a six-month period of technical support. All prior technical support commitments continue to be honored. [/SIZE][/FONT]

More info here: http://www.eudora.com/faq/


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

